# Anyone's opinion on Fissidens Fontanus plant moss?



## Schweitzer1214 (Aug 13, 2012)

I was thinking about getting some of this. Just wanted to see what others' opinions are on this type of plant.
Any input is much appreciated


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Never heard about it until reading this post, but looked it up and liked what I saw. Just ordered some via fleaBay. Hope it's as good as people make it out to be


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I bought some for a friend a few weeks ago. She uses high light, and co2 for it which from I understand needs that. I wouldn't keep it in a cichlid tank that's for sure lol. Otherwise its a neat plant with a good resale value if your into trading plants.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What about the high pH in an African tank? Some of the other mosses (like Christmas) seem to thrive in a lower pH.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Well, I ordered it and will be able to report back in due course, but if it needs high light or CO2 or a low pH, it is doomed in my tanks, because it won't get any of that. My plants have to adjust to the requirements of the fish I keep. If they can't make it, it's a sad day for them. That said, I seem to be selling more plants than fish whenever I overcome my inertia and actually attend a local auction.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, cause if it works for you i'll definitely be interested in growing some myself on a mesh wall.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

From a quick look around the internet, the sources I've found suggest this is a fairly easy one to keep alive, and doesn't need the high tech, high light setups. Wonder where I might find some around here?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Fogelhund said:


> From a quick look around the internet, the sources I've found suggest this is a fairly easy one to keep alive, and doesn't need the high tech, high light setups. Wonder where I might find some around here?


US$7.99 on fleaBay, shipping included (from Taiwan, shipping worldwide), was low enough for me to look no further.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

fmueller said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > From a quick look around the internet, the sources I've found suggest this is a fairly easy one to keep alive, and doesn't need the high tech, high light setups. Wonder where I might find some around here?
> ...


I'm not sure I can import aquatic plants into Canada, but I'll have to check. Interesting that a plant native to North America has to be purchased from Taiwan. LOL


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> I'm not sure I can import aquatic plants into Canada, but I'll have to check. Interesting that a plant native to North America has to be purchased from Taiwan. LOL


+1
Yeah that ain't no kidding!!!


----------



## denske (Dec 24, 2012)

How did the moss work out for you?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I got it in the mail. The piece is tiny. I put it in one of my tanks, and so far so good. My tanks are low tech planted (no CO2, no fertilizer, low light), so I don't get rapid growth. It will be some months before I can tell if the stuff takes off and spreads, or if it goes back and dies.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Fmueller, any pics of what tiny is? We got a small piece that the lfs guy snuck into our plants for us last year when my girl was setting up her 6.6 nano tank that I got her for valentines. We spent probably 160 dollars on nano style fish and plants and the owners wanted 20 dollars for an amount of fissidens the size of a quarter. Well we hair netted it to the driftwood under the small hob and its now the size of a baseball. We even started several sections in her 20 long with it a few months back and it's taken off in there as well. Very beautiful little plant, not sure how it will take to the higher ph though. Let us know.


----------

